# Books and Codes needed for PE Civil/Struct Depth



## Vinsanity (Jun 26, 2008)

What do i need to bring this PE Civil/Struct Depth, Books, Codes, etc. Please advice....


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 26, 2008)

Vinsanity,

For the PM section I would advise at a minimum to bring all of the NCEES ref standards. Any additional book would depend on your study habits.


----------



## Vinsanity (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks Kevo.


----------



## ramicoce (Jul 7, 2008)

When I started studying, I figured I wouldn't bother with a couple of the codes/references listed by NCEES and instead rely on the CERM or my textbooks for the exam. However, as I studied, I ended up acquiring all of the NCEES references and, in retrospect, I'm glad that I did. I believe I used all except PCI, and that's because I was already very familiar with the PCI material.

I'd also bring along your favorite text in each subject to refer to if you get in a bind. There's no limit to what you can bring in. When I took it in April, one guy even had a wooden bookshelf on a makeshift dolly full of his references.

Finally, I'd make a crib notebook too. In here, place an organized set of problems that were a little difficult for you while you were studying, as well as a formula sheet. I had a sheet of transportation formulas in mine that saved me at least a couple minutes in the first half.


----------



## GTEngineer (Jul 8, 2008)

Do you think it's necessary to have the AISC Seismic Design Manual listed on the NCEES website?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jul 8, 2008)

GTEngineer said:


> Do you think it's necessary to have the AISC Seismic Design Manual listed on the NCEES website?


I think if you don't have it and miss even 1 easy "look-up" type question, you're going to hate yourself for not getting it. Yes, it is expensive to purchase all of the standards... more-so for Civil than any other discipline... but it's worth it when you get the passing letter!


----------



## ramicoce (Jul 8, 2008)

GTEngineer said:


> Do you think it's necessary to have the AISC Seismic Design Manual listed on the NCEES website?


OK, so there was one code I didn't bring. I did bring Seismic Provisions for Structural Steel Buildings (341-05), which is a free download from AISC's website, but that was the only part of the seismic design manual that I brought. I didn't need it, but I was probably just lucky, so I would still recommend getting it if you can.

One note on buying these manuals; don't hesitate to buy used on Amazon, particularly the AISC steel manual. The used ones I bought were in virtually new condition. Again, particularly in the case of the steel manual, I wonder if the college kids aren't just getting them at the extremely low student price and immediately reselling them to make a few bucks. I say this because I purchased a "used" copy of the AISC 13th edition in January; when it came in it was flawless and was the most recent third printing, so it included all the errata.


----------



## jstehling (Jul 15, 2008)

I have the AISC Manual of Steel Construction LRFD, 3rd Edition. Now the requirements state that examinees may choose between AISC/ASD or AISC/LRFD following the 13th edition. Do I need the 13th edition, or will the LRFD I currently have be sufficient? Any advice?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jul 15, 2008)

jstehling said:


> I have the AISC Manual of Steel Construction LRFD, 3rd Edition. Now the requirements state that examinees may choose between AISC/ASD or AISC/LRFD following the 13th edition. Do I need the 13th edition, or will the LRFD I currently have be sufficient? Any advice?


I'm assuming that you're doing Structural for your afternoon section. If I were you, I'd find a way to buy, beg, or steal the 13th edition. Occasionally, a problem will specify a procedure to be used for a design problem... your book may not even have that procedure, or may call it by a different name. I can't get into any more detail than that... but I was glad that I had the correct edition when I took my exam.


----------



## jstehling (Jul 15, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I'm assuming that you're doing Structural for your afternoon section. If I were you, I'd find a way to buy, beg, or steal the 13th edition. Occasionally, a problem will specify a procedure to be used for a design problem... your book may not even have that procedure, or may call it by a different name. I can't get into any more detail than that... but I was glad that I had the correct edition when I took my exam.


Thanks for the response. And isn't the morning and afternoon session of the Structural I exam the same?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 15, 2008)

^^ Yes, you're right.

In the SE1, you'll have an AM exam and then a PM exam. There will be no module to choose.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry... I thought you were taking Civil with structural afternoon. since you're taking Structural 1, I would assume that it's even more important to have the correct edition.


----------

